# New Arrival - Spot the Difference



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

This is the 10th pigeon to arrive this week end. She fell from her nest which is in a tree and liable to flooding. Another Serenity-the- Dove- of- Peace look-alike!


Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow, I had to do a double take. When the picture came up I first thought, at a glance, what is that pigeon doing with the symbol on his tummy. Then realized it was stuffed! l0l  

Cynthia, that is a great picture. Golly, 10 in one week. Sounds like it used to be here at our house. Hope the others are doing well.

Maggie


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hehehe...

I usually stuff my little ones, but not like that...!

Lol...

What a little charmer..!

How do you come to have White Pigeons - Doves in the out of doors there Cynthia?

I rarely see them here, but sometimes, the Wedding-Release or 'white' Pigeon maybe from a Magidian's Show or other escapee joins the feral flock, and before long I start seeing their White-and-other-color youngsters accompanying them to graze and forrage...making quite beautiful combinations of course...

Best wishes to your new arrive! - and to the other week's "nine"..!

And to you as well...!


Oye! Thats a handfull...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Eeek! This one arrived after I left, so that pic is a first for me too. They both really do look like tiny Ty Serenities, except for the missing peace sign. I'm sure she will grow up to be a beautiful, dainty bird like Serenity #2 now is.

Phil - there is a whole flock of white pigeons, some fantails some not, living around a church close to the riverside. The couple responsible for the presence of all but two of the white pigeons in our aviary feed the flock, along with the waterfowl. I believe they originated from a few who were kept in a garden dovecote at a pub close by, but went feral when the place changed hands and the dovecote was removed.

John


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, what a pretty baby. Looks so much like Serenity.

Reti


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Cynthia - Very cute new arrival! Amazing similarity to the stuffed bird. I also had to do a double take!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I said..."WOW!" 

Incredible twins...what gives it away is the peace sign!

Beautiful picture!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a little sweetie, looks so snug and warm next to Serenity.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

How adorable! You tend to get all the cuties  How are my loves Chica and Poppet doing?


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*That is the cutest*

picture. After reading your post regarding the nest in a tree, I have never seen a pigeon or a dove in a tree. Do pigeons ever nest in trees?  I only see them on wires and roof tops usually apt or commerical buildings. 

Andi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THAT IS ONE GREAT PICTURE! LOVE IT! They sure look like twins!


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Depending on the breed, Pigeons ussually prefer buildings and ledges but doves (here anyway) will almost always nest in trees bushes or shrubs


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

thats a very cute pigeon, it looks a bit like a seagull, very huggable


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

How absolutely adorable!! Looks so real the one on the right.


----------



## vondutch (Jun 26, 2005)

Theyre twins


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

What?

The one with a peace sign is a toy? I thought they all came with peace signs before they got their adult feathers. 

Good work Cynthia! You must really have your hands full with so many, and sleepless nights with all the feedings for the little ones.

Cameron


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Two Serenity Doves of Peace?*

I guess one sees what one expects to see.

At the first blink, I saw two plush toys. I wondered, this is an addiitonal plush toy and you are saying you now have ten "Serenity Dove of Peace" plush toys? And they fall out of trees? You stick the plush toys in trees? 

Then I saw the real dove. Is she a beauty! (Even though she has a tattoo ....)


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Larry_Cologne said:


> I guess one sees what one expects to see.
> 
> At the first blink, I saw two plush toys. I wondered, this is an addiitonal plush toy and you are saying you now have ten "Serenity Dove of Peace" plush toys? And they fall out of trees? You stick the plush toys in trees?
> 
> *Then I saw the real dove. Is she a beauty! (Even though she has a tattoo ....)*




Quite a sense of humor you have there, Larry! ROFL


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

They do look like twins! Amazing. Hope it grows up nice and strong. Glad you're able to take care of it.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Big difference now!*

This is Serenity#3 today. She looks as if she dislikes Serenity 1, but I saw her go up to the Beanie Baby and give it a gentle preen!

She is sharing a cage with rosiewestie's Baby, so that they both get used to being with other pigeons.

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Priceless pic, Cynthia.
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cynthia - so cute. She is really outgrowing her "baby".

Maggie


----------

